# Adobe Portfolio Question



## Replytoken (Jan 25, 2021)

I cannot recall if images put up on Adobe Portfolio count against your CC file storage limit or is Portfolio exempt?  I searched but could not find a definitive answer and was wondering if anybody knew.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 25, 2021)

No idea, but they will be quite small - just JPEGs.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 25, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> No idea, but they will be quite small - just JPEGs.


That true.  I keep forgetting that it is mostly a site for viewing and that the file size requirements do not need to account for printing.

--Ken


----------



## davidedric (Jan 25, 2021)

I use Portfolio, but from Classic not CC.  There doesn't seem to be any storage limits


----------



## prbimages (Jan 25, 2021)

I am 99% sure that there is no file storage limit, and the fact that you are allowed an unlimited number of collections/pages points in that direction. However, like you, I searched and was not able to find a definitive answer from Adobe.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 25, 2021)

I've never seen it mentioned, and it's not shown in this page Your work | Adobe Creative Cloud which brings together LR assets and anything else you may have created - eg Photoshop Cloud Documents, Libraries.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you all for our responses.  I thought I was missing the obvious, and I am glad to know it was not me.  As John reminded me, these will be jpeg files for display, so I cannot imagine that I would load up Portfolio like I would a photo sharing site.  I think that I should be good to go.  I am looking for a possible replacement to my Zenfolio site as it is my understanding that they have now started to raise rates on grandfathered accounts, and since I do not use the account as I used to, I wanted to see what options I had available for showcasing a small portfolio of images.  File sharing can be handled through other means.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 26, 2021)

Portfolio is very capable. While not perfect (is anything?), it comes with handy features such as 5 sites,  password protection,  use of your own domain - and you're already paying for it.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 26, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> Portfolio is very capable. While not perfect (is anything?), it comes with handy features such as 5 sites,  password protection,  use of your own domain - and you're already paying for it.


When you say 5 sites, I am not following you.  Can you elaborate?

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 26, 2021)

Probably easiest to show you....

Each site can contain different images and have its own style, and you can use default URLs like NAME.myportfolio.com or  connect one to my beardsworth.co.uk domain, another to another domain etc.


----------



## Replytoken (Jan 26, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> Probably easiest to show you....
> 
> Each site can contain different images and have its own style, and you can use default URLs like NAME.myportfolio.com or  connect one to my beardsworth.co.uk domain, another to another domain etc.


That is very handy, especially if you can link up five different domains (one to each site).

Thanks,

--Ken


----------

